# Welchen Köder im Mittelmeer???



## Heilbutt77 (26. Juli 2007)

Erst mal ein recht freundliches Hallo!
Ich bin zur Zeit in Kroatien. Genauer auf der Insel Krk und wollte mal nachfragen welche Angelmethoden ihr mir für das Angeln im Mittelmeer empfehlen könnt. Ich hab es bisher zwei mal mit Pilken versucht. Sowohl mit Herings- bzw. Makrelenvorfach als auch nur mit dem Pilker!
Mit welchen Ködern hat man die besten chancen, was sind in Küstennähe die Zielfische und in welcher Tiefe sollte man Angeln (Grund oder Mittelwasser)?
Noch zur Info: Rund um die Insel sind die tiefsten Stellen um die 60 Meter!
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!
MfG


----------



## Bellyboatangler (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welchen Köder im Mittelmeer???*

Versuchs mal mit Tintenfisch oder Garnelen, solltest im Supermarkt vor Ort bekommen. Mit Brot kannst Meeraeschen fangen. Eignen sich super als Fischkoeder.

Gibt mehr als 100 Fischarten in der gegend. Solltest dich bei Einheimischen erkundigen, was gerade geht. Ansonsten hast ne Ueberraschung was an der Angel geht. Manchmal ist auch was weibliches dabei:q


----------



## Meerbrassenkiller (29. November 2013)

*AW: Welchen Köder im Mittelmeer???*

Hallo ich fahre bald nach malle nach font de sa cala.Ich wollte fragen, ob jemand schon mal da war, und weiß wie es dort angeltechnisch aussieht.
Der ort liegt in der Nähe von Cala Ratjada. Ich bin für alle Infos Dankbar.

mfg


----------

